# some monitor pictures



## nephrurus01 (Jul 19, 2008)

lets start this with a 2 forms of V gilleni


----------



## levis04 (Jul 19, 2008)

nice pics richard mate, where are the first gilleni from roughly?


----------



## callith (Jul 19, 2008)

very nice


----------



## nephrurus01 (Jul 19, 2008)

levis04 its SA form

any pix anyone ?


----------



## Chrisreptile (Jul 19, 2008)

Just a little pilbara ackie.


----------



## Hawk (Jul 19, 2008)

Here are some of the monitors I keep


----------



## Hawk (Jul 19, 2008)

a few more,






very nice gillens you have there nephrurus01


----------



## BrownHash (Jul 20, 2008)

I figured I would post a few Varanids as well.


----------



## gozz (Jul 20, 2008)

wow guys there wicked


----------



## Varanidae (Jul 20, 2008)

here are a couple of mine, cool gillens nephrurus01, still looking for a female orientalis


----------



## Luke1 (Jul 20, 2008)

i want monitors...i aint got any decet enclosures lying around


----------



## Jozz (Jul 20, 2008)

Beautiful!

My recent addition


----------



## JasonL (Jul 20, 2008)

not mine, but taken on Friday.


----------



## serpenttongue (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice pic there, Jason. I think i know whose Lacies they are! I really like the Lacey at the top of the pic...nice blues along the neck. Dont suppose you got any other shots????


----------



## JasonL (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, you know who's they are, but I only took a few egg shots as they are very fresh as you can see, and some still to hatch, not time to play with them yet, but I'll take some more next week.


----------



## nephrurus01 (Jul 20, 2008)

V caudolineatus


----------



## Tristis (Jul 20, 2008)

brevs, adult tristis and juv tristis


----------



## Tim.Arm (Jul 20, 2008)

*Those Brev's are stunning mate.*


----------



## ad (Jul 20, 2008)

Gotta have a spencers pic,
Cheers
ad.


----------



## varanophile (Jul 20, 2008)

A few from the collection.


----------



## varanophile (Jul 20, 2008)

Couple more...


----------



## levis04 (Jul 20, 2008)

nice monitors everyone!
some of my brevy youngsters.






*



*
*



*


----------



## Jozz (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow! Some beautiful monitors there!!!


----------



## nephrurus01 (Jul 20, 2008)

some of my tristis


----------



## OzGecko (Jul 21, 2008)

Varanophile, you have some beautiful animals there. Also, nephrurus01, do you breed those SA locality gilleni?


----------



## richardsc (Jul 21, 2008)

this is like being a kid in a candy store,beautiful monitors guys


----------



## gman78 (Jul 21, 2008)

Very healthy looking monitors guys


----------



## nephrurus01 (Jul 21, 2008)

some goannas from last Syd expo


----------



## JasonL (Jul 21, 2008)

pics


----------



## Nephrurus (Jul 21, 2008)

-H


----------



## Nephrurus (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## Nephrurus (Jul 21, 2008)

-H


----------



## Nephrurus (Jul 21, 2008)

A few more for you varanaphile
















-H


----------



## Nephrurus (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## levis04 (Jul 21, 2008)

great pics henry!


----------



## nephrurus01 (Jul 21, 2008)

Henry "Nephrurus" 
suuuuuperb photos of great animals !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

thx for sharing them with us


----------



## nephrurus01 (Jul 21, 2008)

memories from Hamilton island


----------



## richardsc (Jul 22, 2008)

drooling here,henry that dark ridgey,any idea on its locality,i love dark ridgies,well i love them all,great pics every one,ill have to go take some pics of my lot


----------



## Tristis (Jul 22, 2008)

Great pics henry. 
here some more pics to keep the thread going.


----------



## varanophile (Jul 22, 2008)

Great pics nephrurus, went through the Kimberley last year and didnt manage to find any glebopalma or glauerti - very jealous.


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Jul 22, 2008)

wow they are sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo coooooooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## Kirby (Jul 22, 2008)

Tristis, what are those little orange/red ones.. ? is that hatchling or adult size o.0


----------



## Nephrurus (Jul 22, 2008)

varanophile said:


> Great pics nephrurus, went through the Kimberley last year and didnt manage to find any glebopalma or glauerti - very jealous.




They are all over the place! I was searching one night and a male glauertii ran out from under a rock into my hand. To be honest, I was probably more shocked than he was. 

I was up in the far north (towards Mitchell Plateau) so other species you may have come across were seldom seen. I've seen hardly any accies up there. 

Glebopalma are also fairly common. 

-H


----------



## varanophile (Jul 22, 2008)

I think I went at the wrong time of year - at the end of the dry season before it warmed up. Saw plenty of tritis, mertens and gouldii though. Will have to plan another trip in the near future I think


----------



## Tristis (Jul 22, 2008)

Kirby said:


> Tristis, what are those little orange/red ones.. ? is that hatchling or adult size o.0


 
They are v.brevicauda (short tailed pygmy monitors)
the blue lighter photo is 1 month old and the white ligher they are 5 months.
adults are about 20 -25 cm. , the biggest one in the pic is about 16 cm


----------



## nephrurus01 (Jul 22, 2008)

some more tristis


----------

